

Efene 0.7 - a language for the erlang VM - released - marianoguerra
http://efene.tumblr.com/post/668063621/efene-0-7-a-language-for-the-erlang-vm-released

======
Turing_Machine
Cool to see another language for the Erlang VM. I would be interested in a
feature comparison between this and Reia. <http://wiki.reia-
lang.org/wiki/Reia_Programming_Language>.

